# Windsor, CT



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

I was looking through the paper the other day and saw this from the Town of Windsor figured I would pass it on to who ever...

Snow Removal List Update-
Windsor Social Services maintains a list of people who are available to snow plow, snow blow, or shovel for Windsor residents for a fee. There is no charge to be on the list. If you are a person or company who provides this service and wishes to be part of the list contact, (860) 285 1839


----------

